# Dewalt/ bostitch



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

r4r&r said:


> Don't know that I would agree with this. Both have tools that are built just for them, even if it is just slightly different. This gets them out from under their price match guarantee (exact same model fine print).
> An example is during Christmas time each HD around me were sent 4, and only 4, Dewalt SCM saws that were specifically built just for HD and only those 4 for each store.


What? Are you talking about the DW780s that were on sale at HD during xmas? If you can point me to the information that says the DW780s where a different type then the DW780s sold elsewhere I will agree with you. This topic has been beaten so far to death its not even funny.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't remember model number, it seems as though it did end in HD though. It wasn't a model they normally carried. I inquired as it was like two hundred less than their normal 12" dual slider and I wasn't immediately able to determine the difference other than the model number. Per the guy I talked to they were specifically put together for HD just their Christmas sale. Once I looked a little closer there were some differences but I don't remember what they were. And no I didn't get one.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

mnjconstruction said:


> I have found a big differance in my dewalt tools that I order direct compaired to the ones they sell at lowes/depot. I have had great luck with most of the dewalt tools, and I will continue to buy until they let me down.





r4r&r said:


> Don't know that I would agree with this. Both have tools that are built just for them, even if it is just slightly different. This gets them out from under their price match guarantee (exact same model fine print).
> An example is during Christmas time each HD around me were sent 4, and only 4, Dewalt SCM saws that were specifically built just for HD and only those 4 for each store.





r4r&r said:


> Don't remember model number, it seems as though it did end in HD though. It wasn't a model they normally carried. I inquired as it was like two hundred less than their normal 12" dual slider and I wasn't immediately able to determine the difference other than the model number. Per the guy I talked to they were specifically put together for HD just their Christmas sale. Once I looked a little closer there were some differences but I don't remember what they were. And no I didn't get one.


I can't believe we are going to talk about this* AGAIN*


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I can't believe we are going to talk about this AGAIN


Then don't.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I can't believe we are going to talk about this* AGAIN*


The funny part is it can't be proven either way:blink: But after watching the Home Depot story on TV and my own experiences:whistling


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok, so the source of info was the guy in the store? So it is completely unreliable. 99% of workers at Lowes/Home Depot are there b/c they are cheap labor. If they really knew their stuff they would be else where. IIRC there were more then a few members of this forum who bought those DeWalts around christmas...they were DW780s IIRC. I don't think any major brand tool makes a model specifically for the box stores, yes they have lower cost models, but they are available everywhere and the model numbers are different.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Here it is
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/dewalt-12-inch-slider-hd-399-a-108108/


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

OK. No skin off my nose. If I see something in the store that looks like a good deal I ask the people who work there for info and make my decision based of what they tell me and what I find on my own or what feeling I get from them. 
I'm having a hard time understanding why this has crawled up sideways for so many. They're just tools if you can't use them the end result is crap no matter what color they are. As well as if you are talented the end result is amazing despite the tools.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

r4r&r said:


> Then don't.


Ah but it's a public forum so.........

Also I must try to pass on common sense to those who just don't get it.

Hard for some to understand but it is pretty simple.
Model #DW718 at Hometown Tools, is exactly the same as DW718 at Home Depot. 

Apples to apples. 

Not only that, but this has been talked about alot on this forum. Over and over and over and over and over and ov...................you get the idea. 
Good luck!!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

john5mt said:


> Max is a US company that USED to manufactuer tools in Japan. They have recently moved ALL of their manufacturing out of Japan...just like hitachi just did in the last couple of years.


I keep telling people they need to *READ LABELS.*

I've had this for about 3 months:










This is the only hitachi I have now, but I thought that "hitachi koki" was their line that was made in japan. Hard to tell with japanese companies though as one can make everything from toasters to cranes. I looked at a hitachi roofing gun, the 45 model and it's made in tiawan.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

And I must add, manufacturers....say dewalt....put out the same item for the same price, but are different. This may only be in their consumables though as I've seen that in their diamond blades. It's the same blade, but depending on the color of it, the diamond content is different.
But these are consumables. For tools, one model number is the same as another one with the same model number....unless it's a real low ball, shyster company, but I doubt even they would do that.


----------



## PowerWash (Mar 25, 2011)

I keep hearing people talk about DeWalt, Bosch, Makita... some love certain brands and hate others. I think it has more to do with the quality being currently produced. I hated DeWalt (the new Dewalt stuff) the last few years because of there quality. But I own an eight year old Dewalt 5" orbital sander that will not die. I have replaced the hook and loop pad on it 6 or so times. I have owned all of the different brands (minus the "green") 5" orbitals that are currently on the market, while this one keeps going. They all suck compared to that eight year old DeWalt (even the new DeWalt's). They do not have as much action or spin as fast, which makes it take longer to sand, and they obviously do not last as long. 

So, if you have a tool more than five years old that is still working, take care of it! The tool MFG's do not make them to last any longer.

When this old DeWalt sander goes bad I will replace it with a green one. It has more than bought me one:clap:


----------

